# Wrote off my CX bike ,now what ?



## Mark Walker (16 May 2013)

)I hit a deer !! on my commute to work a cople of weeks ago ,as luck would have it I managed to stay on the bike (I was traveling downa 20% hill on the drops).
After a quick check to see if I had buckled the wheel or fork I set of on my way to work , only to find when I got there that the down tube had taken the strain and was dented beyond repair,
My question is what to do now ?
I mainly use the bike for my commute to work (25 - 30 mile round trip) mostly on road but cut into some gravel farm tracks and fields.
The road section has some steep (20-25 % ) climbs and can be very chalenging.
My LBS has given me a couple optptions , try Giant (it is a Giant TCX 2) and get a price for a write off replacement frame or use all the parts on a Kinesis 5 frame (£269) they will put it all togther for £80.
Any alternative thoughts out there or any thoughts on which would be the best option from the LBS?
PS please do not say build oner myself . changing a tyre and a bit of lubing is my max for bike mechanics.
regards
Mark


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 May 2013)

Maybe try posting this in another part of the forum?

This CX section is a bit of a quiet backwater!


----------



## Mark Walker (17 May 2013)

Will dfo thanks for that . road posting here we come !


----------



## Howard (17 May 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen.

Does your frame builder (Giant?) do crash replacement/amnesty?


----------



## Mark Walker (18 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Does your frame builder (Giant?) do crash replacement/amnesty?


took the info of the damage into my LBS they are going to contact giant to see what the crack is regarding a replacement frame cost.
If the same ish price of the kinesis which would be the better frame Giant TCX or the Kinesis ?


----------



## Howard (19 May 2013)

Why not get a test ride on a Kinesis and find out which one you like the most?


----------



## Mark Walker (20 May 2013)

Good morning Howard
I have had a good look round but cannot find a kinesis dealer in my area . (North coast Whitby area).
I am seeking a bit of advise on the quaility and performance of one frame against the other , I suppose with the majority of my commute on the roads the one to perform best in this area woud be the choice.
regards
Mark


----------



## Howard (20 May 2013)

Meh - I doubt either frame has notable performance improvements over the other when used in a commuting context. It's the fit that will matter the most. If you didn't have an issue with the TCX fit I'd stick with the Giant. Moving to the Kinesis would seem like unnecessary risk if you can't test ride it first.


----------



## Mark Walker (20 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Meh - I doubt either frame has notable performance improvements over the other when used in a commuting context. It's the fit that will matter the most. If you didn't have an issue with the TCX fit I'd stick with the Giant. Moving to the Kinesis would seem like unnecessary risk if you can't test ride it first.


 I suffered back trouble with the Giant ,possibly was a little small for me, i think I need something with an upright geometry .


----------



## Michaelt (24 May 2013)

I wrote off my bike in a self inflicted road accident. I was second up in line on a club ride and clipped the rider in fronts wheel causing me to go over the handle bars and having four people pile into the back of me. Buckled both wheels, completely sheared off front brake and damaged nearly every other component, anyway i claimed on my house insurance as accidental damage. Now i have myself an sram red equipped Felt F1!!! (self build)


----------



## Mark Walker (24 May 2013)

My LBS contacted Giant and they will supply a new frame for £175 , I have confirmed the order and paid for it tonight , ordered a medium instead of a small so hope this feel better on my back .


----------

